# Roof clean question



## Peachyboy (15 d ago)

Being new to the forum, I would just like to ask what is the best method to clean a convertible tt roof, I see lots of different opinions which to me contradict each other.

especially when it comes to remove algae from the roof. Sorry if this is maybe a basic request to the forum but some good advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Peachyboy said:


> Being new to the forum, I would just like to ask what is the best method to clean a convertible tt roof, I see lots of different opinions which to me contradict each other.
> 
> especially when it comes to remove algae from the roof. Sorry if this is maybe a basic request to the forum but some good advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi welcome, My wife has had convertible Beetles for over 18 years and the only product that we have used is Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Maintenance Kit , £29.99 @ Halfords.
you easily get multiple cleans from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Cleaner 500ml, and at least two possibly three applications from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Protector 500ml, I generally apply more protectant than stated, the water beads up really well, good luck.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁
Have a look in the show and shine section there is a brilliant how to for cleaning the soft top


----------



## Peachyboy (15 d ago)

Molinos said:


> Hi welcome, My wife has had convertible Beetles for over 18 years and the only product that we have used is Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Maintenance Kit , £29.99 @ Halfords.
> you easily get multiple cleans from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Cleaner 500ml, and at least two possibly three applications from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Protector 500ml, I generally apply more protectant than stated, the water beads up really well, good luck.


Many thanks for the information


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Molinos said:


> Hi welcome, My wife has had convertible Beetles for over 18 years and the only product that we have used is Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Maintenance Kit , £29.99 @ Halfords.
> you easily get multiple cleans from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Cleaner 500ml, and at least two possibly three applications from the Autoglym Fabric Hood Protector 500ml, I generally apply more protectant than stated, the water beads up really well, good luck.


I used to use the Autoglum kit but after trying the how to in the show and shine section I found it much better and easier


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good post here in the Mk2 Forum from Webasto, the company that makes the Audi Convertible top - 








FAQ - Convertible Top Care OEM Factory Instructions


The following information is from Webasto GmBH who manufactures the Audi TT convertible top. The fabric itself is produced by Haartz and manufactured under the trade mark Sonnenland®; a German-made 3-ply topping made up of an acrylic twill-weave facing, a rubber inner-layer, and a polyester...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

